# business to digitize 620 negatives to put onto a CD?



## Ryan L (Apr 8, 2011)

While recently going to my grandmothers funeral, I discovered about 200 or so 620 negatives that I would like to have digitized. Can anyone suggest anywhere that will do this for a decent price, I would like them on a CD so I can edit them and have them reprinted. Thanks

Ryan


*On a side note, I am not interested in a film scanner or flatbed with film adapter either (unless it ends up being dramatically cheaper, but from what I have read this is not the case)*


----------



## micheal (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd talk to the local pro lab. The film is the same as 120. I don't know about the image size though. May have a cropping issue.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 11, 2011)

You can call these guys , they know what they are doing. The Photo Fix | Redlands CA | Restoration Retouching Printing & More
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------

